# Best Harris Tweed



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I intend to buy a Harris Tweed jacket. I have learned a lot on this forum regarding the relative merits of the various makes in regards to detail and construction. Accordingly, would I be out of line shopping for a full canvas Harris tweed? Is that silly given the informality of tweed? Any thoughts on the best makers? I am always looking for a bargain of course (which is why I do shop STP), but I'd rather pay more for something I'll enjoy for many years than get a deal on something I'll be less than 100% satisfied with. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

I don't own any Harris Tweeds yet, but Ben Silver offers a wide selection. And, soon before they posted their current year offerings, the Factory Outlet section of their web site also had a large number of Tweeds. I remember that when describing at least one outlet jacket (can't recall if it was a Tweed or not), they disclosed it was a fused front. In other words, it seems they'll describe whether the particular jacket is canvas or not.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

I just wish it were possible to find a better-quality Harris Tweed without having to scan all the discount sites. I had a great tweed from Hackett in London, but that was when I lived there and BC (before children.) From what I've seen, a half-canvas front Harris starts in the high $300s and goes up from there. That's a fair price -- really -- for a good quality garment, but I just don't have the cash to hand right now. After seeing a nice "what are you wearing" thread on this site recently I'm thinking I might bookmark and frequently check the Orvis sale site. Nice stuff. Even better on sale.


----------



## jbys47 (Nov 5, 2006)

Does anyone have experience with Lands' End tweed jackets?


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

I have 2 that I just dumped on the SALES forum; Ben Silver 2 button & a Oxxford 2 button. They are not sack cut, my brother gave me the Oxxford & my wife bought the BS. The 3 button sacks by BS are as good as Press's tweeds. I have not tried others but really enjoy them.
F


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*I'm wondering, too, about LE*

I'm wondering, too, JBS: The Forum in the past has been pretty down on LE fused coats, but the price is tempting, and there's also the higher-end LE coats that have a half-canvas front. But that puts you up over $300 again.

I keep toying with whether not to order. In past I've gotten a half-canvas sportcoat off the LE overstock sight, and that was a great deal for a darn good jacket.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

*LE Harris Tweed...*

I just bought the LE Harris Tweed that spinlps offered up in the Thrift Exchange. I believe the Squire has this same coat, so he may be able to comment further. I can add more info about it when I receive it...

TT


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

What about Orvis's super featherweight Harris tweeds? Looks like a 3/2 sack, but the term super featherweight to me shouldn't be connected w/ a Harris tweed. So just how lightweight are they?

Brian


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

My favorite winter sportcoat is an unlined and unconstructed Polo grey herringbone, from last winters line. I don't think its Harris tweed material, but the thing is rugged, scratchy, feels like it will never fall apart, and I expect to be wearing it 15 years from now (adding elbow patches once they wear through). Plus, it does not garner many comments from the ladies, so I figure its a good choice. If I could find another of the same in brown, I'd be a happy camper.

EDIT - forgot to add, if you're really looking for the best, you should clearly be bypassing LE/JAB. I'd take a look at Ben Silver, as previously mentioned, perhaps call their customer service and explain what you want. You could also speak with Ethan at O'Connells, who generally has a large selection of, well, everything and anything one could ever want.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I have this year's LE herringbone (not Harris) tweed. I like it very much. It is heavier than my other LE jackets. For $125 for such a new jacket, I was pleased. I'm sure they will wind up on overstocks, but I wanted one for this winter.

If you search the forum, there are several threads on the odd fit of the Orvis coats. Make sure you try it on, or be prepared to return it. I found the sizes to highly differ from my other similarly sized when I went into an outlet this summer.

Disclaimer: I have never worn a canvassed coat, so I don't know any better.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Ben Silver Harris Tweeds*

I have purchased three Harris Tweeds in the past four years from BS. One is 3/2 and the other two are both two button. All were purchased at the end of the season on sale. All continue to wear well and are outstanding tweed jackets. 
IMHO- given the continuing trad styling, waiting for sales like this allows me to buy for the long run and still not spend an arm and a leg.
Tom


----------



## tweedchap (Sep 13, 2005)

vwguy said:


> What about Orvis's super featherweight Harris tweeds? Looks like a 3/2 sack, but the term super featherweight to me shouldn't be connected w/ a Harris tweed. So just how lightweight are they?
> 
> Brian


I'm waiting for an eBay orvis featherweight to arrive--I'll report on it when I get it!


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

Top quality Harris Tweeds from O'Connell's will run you $495 tp $595. A nice Southwick Harris Tweed is worth every penny. Perhaps peruse some of the customer pics before giving Ethan a call. https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/customer_pictures.php


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

*Gratitude*

Thanks everybody. Y'all are the best.


----------

